# Dirty Spiders



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

*~ Dirty Spiders ~*

*Strings of glass Puppet masks 
Sealing leaky cheeky mouths 
Pocketing deceitful tales
In tricky knots of make beleifs

Dishonesty lies morbidly choking 
In stolen voids of virgins tears
Falling upon blood swollen moths 
Cemented in timeless prisons of dust

Stale ghost trails circle sting
Slicing like a carving knife wind
Of trespassing poison wasps 
that creep and leach on flinching flesh

Stains and bruises crush and smash
Breaking porcelain skins of innocence 
Imploding mental envelopes
Like trails of faceless paper dolls 
Drowning in our potty mind

To those who dig their pervy claws
In terrified hypnotic glues
We made and sealed our dodgy pact
To never let these dirty spiders out*

~Vix~


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I like it. I cant say I know what it all means (maybe not all of it has a hidden meaning), but I think the best poetry is poetry you read over again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

DEEP, I love it awesome


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments

~Vix~


----------

